# Amplificador para ultrasonido



## aliteroid (Oct 4, 2009)

Saludos a todos necesito que me ayuden a diseñar un amplificador AB muy sencillo para manejar un transductor 40tr16b con los siguientes valores

Vin 10vpp
Frec. 30-40 Khz
Impedancia del transductor a 30-40 Khz:  2 a 4 kOhm
V out 25v rms

gracias de antemano


----------



## aliteroid (Oct 6, 2009)

Se podra hacer con un solo transistor?? en realidad de la forma que sea me servira

gracias


----------

